# Dead Teen's Classmates Discover His Brain in Jar



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

How terrible for the family!

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/10/02/ap/strange/main6921179.shtml


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You'd think when you bury a loved one, that they're all there, at least if they weren't an organ donor.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This is really strange. Holding it since 2005 seems like to long time to wait to do tests.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

This seems so fake, yet so outrageous as to be true....


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Weird....All autopsy parts kept for exam in our hospital are kept in an opaque plastic container with a number. Not that anyone from the public would see them, but it's just best practice. At least that's how it's done in CA. 

I find it hard to believe it would be in a glass jar with the name on it. It sounds fake.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Could be fake and gone viral...

http://www.fox8.com/news/ktla-dead-teens-brain,0,4662136.story

http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2010/10/couple_sues_nyc_for_displaying.html

http://www.aolnews.com/nation/article/kids-spot-dead-classmates-brain-on-morgue-field-trip/19658130

http://www.skyvalleychronicle.com/BREAKING-NEWS/COUPLE-DISCOVERS-THEIR-DEAD-SON-S-BRAIN-WAS-IN-JAR-ON-PUBLIC-DISPLAY-483031

http://www.perthnow.com.au/news/world/field-trip-horror-as-classmates-see-jesse-shipleys-brain-in-jar/story-e6frg1pl-1225933191532

http://www.punemirror.in/article/5/2010100420101004010100850c5f10cba/Couple-find-dead-son%E2%80%99s-brain-in-a-jar.html

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/world/field-trip-horror-as-classmates-see-jesse-shipleys-brain-in-a-jar/story-e6frf7lf-1225933210570

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/staten_island/frankenstein_tqPx1hyTwp6bZ0hLnXrbeL


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That is done all the time, what if something comes up in court years later and the evidence is gone? With each autopsy, some samples are always collected. Also, your brain gets put in a big plastic bag with all the other organs and that all gets put in the chest cavity while the skull remains empty. Otherwise you'd have a real mess on your hands in no time. Remember, not everyone gets autopsied though and we keep all that sort of stuff in a locked storage place, not sitting out in a public area.


----------

